# Changing battery



## Sfeyelectric (Dec 31, 2010)

Do I remove positive or negative first?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Negative


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Negative is the first off, the last to put on.


----------



## Sfeyelectric (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, i thought so but couldn't remember 100%


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I understand the reasoning being taking the negative off first, however I have a vehicle where you have to take off the positive first in order to get at the negative. I think there are a frame rod in the way. Anyway, you CAN take the positive off first...just make sure it does not contact any metal.


----------

